# New pics of Chanel



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I finally graduated and do not have any papers due or books to read...I am finally free and have some time on my hands. Just wanted to share a few pics of Chanel...I hadn't taken any in a while because of school overload! They didn't come out as nice as they looked in the lens...most of them were blurry!

























~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what a cutie...she still looks like a puppy


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What a beauty







and what we wouldnt give for a white face like that!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a sweetie pie!!







Congrats on graduating!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Such a cutie pie


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am very excited about getting my life back! That program was heck! It preoccupies every aspect of your life, especially if you want to do well in the program...I graduated with a 4.0 gpa!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww she is gorgeous,







very cute pictures


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a cutie pie ! Congratulation on your graduation.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats on the 4.0! Way to go!!! And Chanel is adorable!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks! She got groomed yesterday...bad story...I will never go back to that groomer again.

~Elegant


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 25 2005, 08:55 PM
> *I graduated with a 4.0 gpa!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84423*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

What a sweetie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats with school!















What a cutie you have there


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!!!
Congrats on graduation too!!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Here is one last picture that I took!










~Elegant


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

WTG with the 4.0! Cute pictures!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is just too cute!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...how cute!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Chanel is adorable (as are your other dogs)!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 26 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Here is one last picture that I took!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Awww....just look at that sweet face!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Chanel is so cute! 

Congrat's on graduating!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks everybody!  

I asked my bf what he thought about the third pic I posted, and he said he didn't like it! -_- Well...too bad!









~Elegant


----------

